# Feeding a cricket



## Lukony (May 5, 2006)

Alright, I use to own chamelions and I just coated them in powder but with mantids I don't want to do that. Since crickets are mostly protein I don't want my mantids to end up getting rabbit disease (having too much protein and no fats). What do you all feed your cricks?


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2006)

Don't coat a mantids food. I feed my crickets leafy greens, dry cat or dog food, fish food, fruits, veggies, dry oatmeal, etc. Just vary their diet.


----------

